# Review: Cantus - Gregorian Chants



## ThomasL (May 15, 2014)

I wrote an in-depth review on *Cantus - Gregorian Chants* over at Film and Game Composers, check it out if you're in need of some more info on this library.

http://www.filmandgamecomposers.com/blog/products/music-software-review-cantus-gregorian-chants


----------



## gpax (May 15, 2014)

Nice work Thomas! You've represented Cantus well. I happen to have a bit of experience reviewing Tari's libraries in the past, and have I've always loved his approach to intuitive playing that doesn't become bogged down in details. Yet he does not compromise the nuances that make his libraries musical. That being said, Cantus is perhaps his most complex release in terms of offering so many options and approaches, and your review is an excellent tutorial as well. 

He loves his artwork and mood-invoking interfaces, that is for sure. 

Great advice also about using high pass filters for low-end build up (and your reverb tips as well). 

Greg


----------



## ThomasL (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words Greg.

Yes, Tari sure makes playable libraries. I can still loose track of time when I load up and play the Turkish clarinet from the Anthology series. Or the Dizi for that matter 

I don't know how much time he spends on the "playability" with all settings and such but the beauty of just loading it up and then being able to start playing, it's so rewarding.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 16, 2014)

Great article, Thomas!


----------



## ThomasL (May 16, 2014)

marclawsonmusic @ 2014-05-16 said:


> Great article, Thomas!


Thank you!


----------

